# Jacks Wardrobe pet clothing



## jackswardrobe (Jan 8, 2013)

Treat your dog to a doggie bathrobe, these are excellent at keeping your dog warm after a bath and helps dry your dog quicker. They are made from towelling and come in sizes xs to xlarge. Prices start from £7.99 to 18.99 plus p+p.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Love the picture! Do you have a website?X


----------



## jackswardrobe (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, 
My website is under construction at the mount, i sell my products on ebay and twitter. You can see some of my products @jackrussell2009 on twitter.

Amanda


----------

